# Buying 60D, what lens + accessories get?



## phemark (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am almost finished choosing my first DSLR. After two months of internet surfing/reviews, forum readings, my decision ranged from 550D+18-55 to 5Dm2+24-105 (although price was too steep for that one).

However I went to camera shop today, and played with all the cameras in question (that should be first thing someone does, after reading about what controls on camera do (I wish someone told me that before  ). I found that 550d/600d was a bit too small, and not as comfortable to hold as 60D. Control wheel and top buttons were a huge deciding factor too(very convenient to use). Also, I can dismiss 5Dm2 for now, because firstly, it was out of my price range, and secondly it was a bit too big for me (I'm glad I can justify not getting it now  )

So I decided to get 60D. Now the question is regarding what lens and accessories to get.

1) Lens wise I will get 50 1.8 and I am leaning towards 15-85, but as a new DSLR user, will I be able to tell a difference between it and 400 pounds cheaper 18-55 IS ii? Is it worth getting 18-55 now, and later upgrading to 15-85 if I need to, or is it better to buy it in the first place and save those 70 pounds (good lens is always a good investment, right? )
(Though about 24-105 too, but being my main lens, 24 would be not wide enough on crop).

2) As for the future, I will want to get cheap telezoom, which I would use rarely (IS 55-250 fits here well, but maybe you would recommend another one (range and price are the important factors here, because I would use it rarely anyway (if I get 15-85).

As for other accessories, could you recommend me:

3) Camera bag (are Lowerpro slingshots good (those on one shoulder)?)

4) SD card (what speed would ensure me that camera wouldn't struggle while recording 1080p video and shooting burst mode in RAW (I know buffer capacity is limiting factor here, but maybe faster card helps a bit?)
And what make do you recommend?

5) What protection filters to buy for lenses?

6) (a bit later) What tripod and head (~100 pounds if possible)?

7) Anything else I've missed what should be included in my camera bag?


Really appreciate your feedback and thank you for all the advice!


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a Canon 60d since it launched. I use the 15-85mm for daylight and vacations. It is lightweight and very good image quality and fast focus. I would get Class 10 Sandisk cards as I have had no issues with them. I would get the Canon 270ex ii flash for a lightweight vacation set-up or the 430 exii for all other flash needs. I never use the onboard flash. It is also something you can get later. With the 60d's iso capabilities you will want the flash. Now if you shoot wider angles and lower light then get the 17-55 ef-s 2.8. It is a great lens and stays on my body 90% of the time because the low light strength is better but it is expensive and pretty heavy compared to the 15-85. I have the lowepro sling 202aw which is great and has a microfiber cloth that covers the lcd from scratches and a rain coat if it starts raining to protect your gear. Definetly get a lens hood for whatever camera you get. That's pretty much it. I would invest in photoshop elements 10 for all your basic editing. It's only $80 us.


----------



## foobar (Mar 25, 2012)

phemark said:


> So I decided to get 60D. Now the question is regarding what lens and accessories to get.
> 
> 1) Lens wise I will get 50 1.8 and I am leaning towards 15-85, but as a new DSLR user, will I be able to tell a difference between it and 400 pounds cheaper 18-55 IS ii? Is it worth getting 18-55 now, and later upgrading to 15-85 if I need to, or is it better to buy it in the first place and save those 70 pounds (good lens is always a good investment, right? )
> (Though about 24-105 too, but being my main lens, 24 would be not wide enough on crop).
> ...


My suggestion: Get the 15-85 as your standard zoom. It has a great focal range (esp. wide-angle, compared to the 18-55), good build quality (except for zoom creep) and very good image quality. Regarding the flash: The 430EX II isn't that expensive and does just about everything you would want from a flash (especially since you can trigger it remotely with the 60D). The 270EX II ("II" is important since the first version can't be triggered remotely) sometimes lacks a bit of power when bouncing (forcing you to increase the ISO a bit) but it's a lot smaller and lighter.

I highly recommend the 55-250 as a telezoom, it's great value for money. From there, you'll have to go to the $1000 range to get a noticable step up in image quality.


----------



## CuriousSerge (Mar 25, 2012)

I got my 60D last December after using 450D for three years. I love it! I shoot a lot, so ergonomics of a camera make a big difference to me. I tried Tamron 17-50 non-VC with it first, but returned it because of inconsistent auto focus. I got then Canon 15-85 and I'm very happy with it. it's got very good image quality and it's very versatile. If you can afford this lens, skip 18-55. Canon 15-85 is superior in all respects, except weight and price (but you get what you pay for!). Canon 18-55 also feels really smallish on 60D. Canon 17-55 is probably the best EF-S lens out there, but not as versatile as 15-85. If this is your first DSLR, my guess would be that you will find 15-85 more useful. I would not bother with protective UV filters, but would get circular polarizing filter instead. It is probably the most useful filter you can buy. I also agree with another commenter about the flash. I find it very useful accessory to have in my bag. I have 430EX II. With 60D, you can fire it remotely. Tripod is a necessity as well. I have a carbon fiber SLIK, but it's more than 100 GBP, so I can't really recommend it. I suppose aluminum will work for you, too. If you are not intending to shoot video with your camera, definitely get a ball head. If you want to shoot video, I saw that they have heads that are a combination of ball and pan and tilt (not sure about the price though). Besides 15-85 EF-S, I also have 55-250 EF-S and 50 1.4 EF USM. I use both lenses as well. 55-250 will get you started, but I'm already thinking about replacing it with 70-200 4L. Zoom will come in handy for certain types of shooting, but I find that I don't mount it on my camera that often, especially that my new 15-85 has a nice reach on long end. Good luck with your new DSLR and photography! I would also recommend getting Lightroom over PSE 10. Lightroom is an awesome program and you can do so much with it! You can supplement it with PSE 10 or even full Photoshop (pricey!). But I find Lr so much more useful as the main tool for managing and developing your photos (I shoot almost everything in RAW).


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

The standard kit 18-55mm isn't a bad lens for starting out. If you buy it as a kit with the 60D, it's rather cheap too, so if money is tight, I'd not be worried about it. I had a 18-55mm kit on my 450D along wih a 70-300mm non L zoom, which thought would cover my photographic needs back in 2008. However, whilst l was pleased with the photo output, I soon got frustrated with the focal range of the kit lens, the annoying AF on the 70-300mm, I didn't find the picture quality at 300mm that great and low light pictures were impossible.

My advice is to seriously consider what pictures you want to take, if you are looking at indoors, look at a wide prime, if you are outside a lot, the 15-85mm gives you greater options, if you are looking at longer lengths, look at a 70-200mm f4 over the lesser options. I've got an odd collection of lenses at the moment, I don't miss having an external flash, I have a cheap tripod (£100) that kinda works most of the time, I've a few filters, polorising and ND, both as screw on and square format Cokin - top tip, don't bother faffing with Cokin unless you need to use grads, even then, it's often easier to hand hold rather than use the holder.

You need a selection of bags too... One to store all your kit, another for a small selection of kit when you are out walking.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2012)

phemark said:


> So I decided to get 60D. Now the question is regarding what lens and accessories to get.



I went through exactly the same process and was originally set on the Nikon d7000, however the 60d just "felt right" to me. So I'm happy to give you my 2 cents after using it extensively during the last year. Most important thing: use magic lantern!



phemark said:


> 1) Lens wise I will get 50 1.8 and I am leaning towards 15-85, but as a new DSLR user, will I be able to tell a difference between it and 400 pounds cheaper 18-55 IS ii? Is it worth getting 18-55 now, and later upgrading to 15-85 if I need to, or is it better to buy it in the first place and save those 70 pounds (good lens is always a good investment, right? )
> (Though about 24-105 too, but being my main lens, 24 would be not wide enough on crop).



Get the 15-85, you will be able to tell the difference alright if you ever print larger or look at your pictures at higher magnification - it's another class (between the kit lenses and "L" lenses" and has much better image & better build quality. You shouldn't be able to miss that once you put it on your new 60d in a electronics shop for testing.

The 24-105 is a "ef" lens which means it's a 38-168 on crop which might be too narrow for walkaround without panorama stitching. Furthermore, you're not using part of the (expensive) glass in contrast to an ef-s lens - so skip it if you won't be buying a 5d soon, and obviously you won't.

Sound advice: skip the 50/1.8 - crappy af and terrible build quality, horrible (but "artistic" bokeh). Get the 15-85, see if that's sufficient and then get a better 35mm or 50mm lens later on.



phemark said:


> 2) As for the future, I will want to get cheap telezoom, which I would use rarely (IS 55-250 fits here well, but maybe you would recommend another one (range and price are the important factors here, because I would use it rarely anyway (if I get 15-85).



For tele zooms, you'll feel the cheap quality much more than your standard 15-85 or so range. The 70-300 non-L sound rather ok - but again: get your 15-85 first, see how often you really need a tele lens and then decide on how much money to put into it, it might save you a disappointment.



phemark said:


> 4) SD card (what speed would ensure me that camera wouldn't struggle while recording 1080p video and shooting burst mode in RAW (I know buffer capacity is limiting factor here, but maybe faster card helps a bit?)
> And what make do you recommend?



I've got a 32mb 30mb/s sandisk cat10 - it's fast enough for continuous raw shooting and only limits when filming with 720p/60fps and low compression with magic lantern. I'd advise 32mb for ~1000 raw pictures alone, it's quick to shoot these when shooting sports, animals or on an average tourist sightseeing day.



phemark said:


> 5) What protection filters to buy for lenses?



Hoya digital pro or b+w mrc nano clear protection filter.



phemark said:


> 6) (a bit later) What tripod and head (~100 pounds if possible)?



This is a very complex issue and cannot be answered if you don't know how much weight you're willing to carry around at what you're shooting. Please not: A tripod head that won't drive you crazy will cost ~100€ alone.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Furthermore, you're not using part of the (expensive) glass in contrast to an ef-s lens - so skip it if you won't be buying a 5d soon, and obviously you won't.



The 24-105 works very well on a crop as do all EF lens. The sweet spot of the lens is in the middle, so having the large EF sized middle means good IQ right to the edge.

The better quality glass also gives better contrast.

The real question for the 24-105 is - 'do you need it wider'. If not the extra reach is very useful. 

Being f4 it is faster than the other options


----------



## RC (Mar 25, 2012)

My 2 cents and to echo many of the comments. 

Don't go out and buy everything at once. Get your body and primary lens and spend enought time so you will know what else it is you need. 

Lens - get the best you can afford. For gen purpose, choose between the 17-55 and 15-85. Expect excessive distortion on the 15-85 at 15mm. If wide angle is important you might consider the 10-22 plus the 24-105. Hold off on tel zooms for now. Don't be surprised if you discover the 55-250 is not what you really want. I would save up for one of the 70-200s. 

Filters - I highly recommend filters for lens protection. All my lens have B&W UV filters. Don't skimp on filters. 

Flash cards - I have high end Sandisk. 

Bags - buy a bag specific for your setup which means you will have more than 1 bag. If you are at a walk around event, maybe a top loader, when hiking a back pack. Don't try and get a single bag that covers everything, it won't be streamlined and efficient, furthermore it won't get used. 

Flash units - I wouldn't recommend anything less than a 430EXII. Hold off until you figure out what you are going to shoot and need. You might discover (like I did) you really want to get into flash photog. 

Tripods - I recommend going back to that shop and putting your hands on tripods. Get a tripod and head that can support the weight of your gear plus at least 50% more. My main tripod has a ball head, my smaller back packing unit has a pan head. 

Misc - check out the Canon RC-6 remote, my most used accessory. 

Good luck, let us know what you go with. 

Edit: After reading your post again, I get the impression that telephoto is not very important to you where wide angle is very. I would seriously consider the 10-22 plus 24-105 option. 105 on a crop will give you decent telephoto anyway (168mm FF). Probably get the 24-105 first and save up for the 10-22. Personally I would hold off on everything else until you get your essential lens.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> [The 24-105 works very well on a crop as do all EF lens. The sweet spot of the lens is in the middle, so having the large EF sized middle means good IQ right to the edge.



I know the standard advice from enthusiasts and photo stores is "get best L glass no matter what (your budget is)". But again - except for the build quality, a 17-55/2.8 will do better on a crop body than a 24-105/4 due to the larger aperture: more creativity, faster af. Any you'll certainly get better pictures and more fun if you put your money into a ef-s lens like the 15-85 that actually is made for your body and put the remaining bucks you didn't spend for L glass into a flash like the 480ex2.



RC said:


> I would seriously consider the 10-22 plus 24-105 option. 105 on a crop will give you decent telephoto anyway (168mm FF). Probably get the 24-105 first and save up for the 10-22. Personally I would hold off on everything else until you get your essential lens.



Good advice, if you are set on a L ef lens on a crop body and are into changing lenses frequently - personally, I hate it. And if you've got a wider lens, you can still crop from your 18mp sensor to get objects further away. If you've got a narrow one, then you've got to step back - if you can. Thus my advice: For a crop body, at first only get the 15-85, this range is covered by so many Canon and 3rd party lenses for a reason.


----------



## RC (Mar 25, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > [The 24-105 works very well on a crop as do all EF lens. The sweet spot of the lens is in the middle, so having the large EF sized middle means good IQ right to the edge.
> ...



All good points and I agree. A few more things to mull over to help your decision:

- All 3 lens (15-85, 17-55, 24-105) have IS and a similar price--15-85 a little less.
- If shallow DOF is important, then the 17-55 wins
- The 15-85 has a variable aperture. Barely moving off 15mm and you are already at F4 so the F3.5 is only at the very widest
- The 15-85 is an excellent focal length for walk-around
- Haven't owned the 17-55 but I believe it has a little better IQ than the 15-85. 
- I would only recommend the 24-105 in conjunction with the 10-22 on crop bodies even though I have a 24-105 for my 7D and no 10-22. Instead, I have the 16-35, constant aperture and weather sealing are important to me.


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 25, 2012)

My walkaround kit is a 50D with the 15-85 and one other lens, usually the 10-22 or the Sigma 30mm, and I find the weight of that setup becomes a bit tiring to carry on one shoulder after a couple of hours. I suggest a rucsack-type bag carried on both shoulders, but accessible from the side. There are a number available - I use the Lowe-pro Versapak 200 AW. I find access to the camera is almost as quick and easy as with a shoulder bag, and it's much more comfortable to carry.


----------



## Silverstream (Mar 25, 2012)

What really defines what you want to buy is what you are planning to shoot. Personally, I shoot a lot of fashion and beauty but also portraiture and events. The events are often low light conditions. The lens I use 95% of the time is my Canon EFS 17-55 IS f2.8. It is super sharp, very quick to focus and has IS. 

I have two primes, a 50 and an 85 f1.4. The 17-55 is as sharp as the primes and the reliability and consistency particularly with the IS is key. It lets me shoot substantially slower shutter speeds than I can with the 85mm as my hands seem to "vibrate"  I truly regret buying the 50mm. The 85 with the crop factor is the lens I use the other 5% of the time when I have very low light conditions and of course am far enough away from the subject.


----------



## phemark (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you all for feedback - I really appreciate it.

So here is what I decided:

1) Canon 60D - 623£ - http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/canon-60d-camera-body-554-p.asp 
This is the cheapest reliable shop I found (they import from Japan, give 1 year Canon WW and 2 year own warranty)

2) Canon EF-S 15-85 - 459£ - http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/canon-ef-s-15-85mm-f35-56-is-usm-235-p.asp 
Decided to get only this lens at the moment, see how each focal length works and then I will decide what to buy later (more wide/long end is a bit more important than large apperture (17-55) at the moment and 17-55 is 50% more).

3) Orion DayPack 200- 55£ eBay - http://www.lowepro.com/oriondaypack
I think this bag will be very god for me - have place for camera, 1-2 lenses, flash, which is seperate from top of the bag - this will make perfect for day travels, or longer travels with just one bag.

4) Shoulder Strap - I would really like to get one of these http://www.blackrapid.com/product/camera-strap/rs-7/ but they are a bit expensive. So I wanted to ask, if cheap versions on eBay are any good (I wouldnt want risking dropping my camera, but if cheaper version is as good, might you show one?)

5) Mini tripod, GorillaPod+head - 43£ - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Joby-GorillaPod-SLR-Zoom-Ball-Head/dp/B002FGTWOC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332702305&sr=8-2
I dont need good and big tripod, but i wouldnt mind having smaller one, which i can carry and attach everywhere. I will also have a trip to Paris and Spain, with carry on luggage only, so I could take it with me.

6) Extra battery - 12£ - http://www.amazon.co.uk/PowerPlanet-3347B001AA-Camera-Battery-Digital/dp/B003P58MHA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332700400&sr=8-1
No need to buy original Canon battery, is there?

7) Lens hood - 7£ - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fotodiox-canon-15-85mm-3-5-5-6-EW-78E/dp/B003Y32T68/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1332702682&sr=1-6
Same as 6)

8 ) Hoya UV Digital Pro filter 72mm - 28£ - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoya-72mm-Pro1-Digital-Filter/dp/B000BGZMTC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1332702926&sr=1-1
Is this good enough, if i want to use a filter?

9) 16gb Class10 SD card - which one to get? Transcend 12£ http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WE4HE2/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&psc=1 or Sandisk Extreme 20£ http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sandisk-Extreme-30MBS-Secure-Digital/dp/B001ENL5RY/ref=sr_1_24?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1332703226&sr=1-24
Is there any difference or is it better to get 2 Transcends for the price of one Sandisk? (I dont want to have any trouble with 1080p or 720p at 60fps)

10) Microclean cloth + air rocket + lens pen - 19£

11) I will get 3£ wireless release, and was wondering if this was worth getting for timelapses? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timer-Remote-Control-RS-60E3-Canon/dp/B003WD0IKO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332704043&sr=8-2 (dont want to use Magic Lantern just yet)

10) I will get 430EX II later on, but in the mean time, do things like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diffuser-Olympus-Panasoic-DMC-FZ45-HS20-HS10/dp/B001K7B9AM/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1332704196&sr=1-6 or this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Professor-Kobres-Lightscoop-Standard-Universal/dp/B0017LNHY2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1332704272&sr=8-7 work?
Or is it better not to start with them?

11) Lightroom


I think thats it. Please have a look at this list, and let me know if there is anything you can add or change from this list, and then i can start ordering.

Thank you!


----------



## phemark (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for your opinion.



scrappydog said:


> Shoulder Strap: I have a Black Rapid RS-7 and I recommend them. Comfortable and sturdy.



What do you think about quick release buckle which is on the back? Is there any protection from someone opening it from behind and dropping camera on the ground? Looks very easy for someone to clip it open from behind...


----------



## underjammer (Mar 25, 2012)

phemark said:


> 9) 16gb Class10 SD card - which one to get? Transcend 12£ http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WE4HE2/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&psc=1 or Sandisk Extreme 20£ http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sandisk-Extreme-30MBS-Secure-Digital/dp/B001ENL5RY/ref=sr_1_24?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1332703226&sr=1-24
> Is there any difference or is it better to get 2 Transcends for the price of one Sandisk? (I dont want to have any trouble with 1080p or 720p at 60fps)



I have a bunch of both Transcend and Sandisk cards.. Reliability wise, I've never had problems with any of them. Speed wise, I've never noticed a difference, but I never particularly looked, either. I specifically bought 32gb Transcend CF cards for video on my 7D. They work great. The only video with an SD card I've done is with my T1i, at 1080p, but I don't think that's 30fps.. But I did it with a 16gb Transcend card [that exact card you linked to], and it was fine. If that helps..


----------



## phemark (Mar 26, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> phemark said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about quick release buckle which is on the back? Is there any protection from someone opening it from behind and dropping camera on the ground? Looks very easy for someone to clip it open from behind...
> ...


OK.
But i found this, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carry-Speed-CS-1-Camera-Sling-Strap-Rapid-Use-w-Tripod-Plate-Attachment-/400286309983?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item5d32ec5e5f 
I looked though some videos, and it looks good (+ extra safety feature). So probably gonna get it.


Another question though.
Can I use any ball head with Gorillapod? If so, would it make sense to get Gorillapod + good ball head now, and get decent tripod later? (i would have one big and one small tripods sharing one ball head)

If yes, what ball heads do you recommend? (i heard manfrotto is a good company, any suggestions for smallish, not very expensive ball head?)


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 26, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Cable Release: I highly recommend this. I have a wireless one, which I usually do not use because it requires line of sight, and a wired intervalometer like this one. It is invaluable to minimizing shake and when using bulb-mode (e.g., fireworks, long exposure shots). I tried Magic Lantern, but I prefer to use my wired intervalometer.



Well, just for the op's information: with magic lantern, you can release the shutter by the sound of snapping your finger near the camera - works for me. And of course ml has real timelapse, bulb ramping and advanced scripting, you could write a script to release the shutter after any wait time or in any interval you want.


----------

